# Malkor and Aule in power?!



## reem (Dec 22, 2002)

here's something that's been bothering me for a while. in the beggining of the Sil. it says that Aule has scarce less knowledge and power than Melkor, who is the strongest. It also says that Aule is the second strongest after Melkor. but then on page 17, it says that "Aule has might less than Ulmo" and that Ulmo is lesser than Manwe, who is lesser than Melkor...how can Aule be the strongest after Melkor if he is lesser than Ulmo and Manwe who are both lesser than Melkor (in power)???  
i might have missed something here or there, but it just doesn't seem to make sense to me no matter how i look at it...help!!
reem


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 22, 2002)

> From Silmarillion:
> Of the fabric of Earth had Aulë thought, to whom Ilúvatar had given
> skin and knowledge scarce less than to Melkor


Aulë has scarce less knowledge about Earth (and making of things) than Melkor and not generally power. When compared to general power, the correct order is the one you mentioned: Melko, Manwë, Ulmo, Aulë.


----------



## reem (Dec 23, 2002)

*ohhh...*

hmm, that explains it. but then where does Tulkas fit? it says that Melkor fleds before him, so he's the strongest in arms??
thanks
reem


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 23, 2002)

yes he was the strongest and best fighter when it came to wrestling, but Melkor was the more powerful in that i think it was to do with magic type stuff (i no its not exactly that but i cant really explain it anyother way) more than the physical type stuff. (im probibly wrong)!

Thôl


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: ohhh...*



> _Originally posted by reem _
> *hmm, that explains it. but then where does Tulkas fit? it says that Melkor fleds before him, so he's the strongest in arms??
> thanks
> reem *


As I like to say other Valar's job was to create things and to love them,Tulkas' job was to fight with all evil creatures.He is probably the first professional soldier in ME  
Gate7ole is right about the list of most powerful Valar.If w talk about knowledge the list would be:Manwe,Melkor,Aule......


----------



## reem (Dec 24, 2002)

*still...*

so then tulkas is the strongest, or let's say 'first', soldier. but doesn't knowledge mean power also? it says that Melkor is the strogest (or greatest) because he knows more than all of the other Ainur and has a bit of knowledge from each Ainu, so even if he's not the strongest in arms, he would still be able to outwit the others...
your comments please
reem


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 24, 2002)

Exactly, and he did outwit the others to an extent. He fooled Manwe... plain and simple.


----------



## reem (Dec 25, 2002)

ok then, that pretty much satisfies me till the next thread then
reem


----------

